# What brand of cloth pad do you use?



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a Dive Cup and love it. Sometimes, I need a break from it though. I want to get some cloth pads. What brand would you recommend?


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

I really love Punky's Pads. She has stores on eBay and Etsy. Easy to take care of, work great, super cute, reasonably priced.


----------



## jennifer0246 (Mar 31, 2007)

I like to support WAHMs, and have had great experiences buying from Joy at clothwear.com (though I also use a divacup primarily).


----------



## jest (Oct 24, 2005)

I use Gladrags, but I just treated myself to some bamboo velour ones that I found at Cottontailbaby. The main problem I have with WAHM-made pads is that I'm having a heck of a time finding ones that don't have synthetic fabrics in them.


----------



## asoulunbound (May 16, 2006)

You could make your own. I just sew my own... I guess that's not much help for you. But it's pretty quick and easy to do if you know how to sew (even then it's not that hard, promise). Just a thought.


----------



## accountclosed6 (Jun 29, 2005)

I use Luna Pads and Go With the Flo- I LOVE the GWTF pads- mine are organic velour and are soooo comfy. My Luna Pads are good workhorses, and are easily available.

I love cloth pads- I recommend them to everyone (citing the benefits of comfort, lack of yeast infections, shorter and lighter periods, and environment), but I've had zero luck converting anyone. I've had better luck converting people to CD's... I guess every little bit counts.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

My favorites are Glad Rags. There are a couple of WAHM brands that I also love but unfortunately I can't remember the names. I hate Lunapads and Country Cuttins and I'm not wild about any pads that are made with synthetics.


----------



## Scribe (Feb 12, 2007)

I've been using Glad Rags, but I hate them. They are far too big and bulky and make me feel like I'm wearing a diaper. I'd love to find something that is slimmer and lighter but still attachable (I don't like non-attachable ones, they fall out and shift around too much).


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I have been using mother and maiden and they are so nicely made with your choice of fabrics - organic velour, wool, flannel, polartec. There have been a couple of co-ops here recently.


----------



## CalebsMome (Apr 25, 2007)

I use Happy Heiny's Overnight/ Postpartum pads. I have 12 and I"m thinking of using the ones I have as a template for making some of my own that would be flannel inside and pul outside. I don't really like microfleece against my skin, and I've newly discovered that neither does DS. Go figure, like mother like son.


----------



## Scribe (Feb 12, 2007)

Have any of you tried the padded panties kind, that are like an entire pair of underwear with an extra padded crotch? I think maybe Luna Pads makes them...?

Yeah, these.


----------



## MamaMakingMemories (May 20, 2007)

I really like my cloth pads from newmoonpads.com. They are nice and thin, very soft, and have a layer of fleece to prevent leaks. Right now she is giving away samples for a penny, plus shipping.


----------



## glorified_rice (Jun 5, 2005)

I use GladRags because they are available locally, but I've been thinking about trying THESE.


----------



## bluegrassgirl (May 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avengingophelia* 
Have any of you tried the padded panties kind, that are like an entire pair of underwear with an extra padded crotch? I think maybe Luna Pads makes them...?

Yeah, these.

I've tried those LunaPanties, and really like them, especially on heavy flow days. They are comfy, and catch any leaks that a cloth pad or Diva Cup might allow to escape. The only downside is their cost.

Jessie
(single mommy to Emma, 3 years and Angela, 2 years)


----------



## bluegrassgirl (May 8, 2007)

I have cloth pads from several different WAHM's and companies, but I absolutely love HagRags.
They are a non-waterproof pad with a insert. You can add more inserts for more absorbency too. Plus, her pads hare very comfortable and come in some really funky prints. They are also the cheapest cloth pads I've seen sold online. Skuld (the owner), even makes them in 2 styles: a diamond shape for full-figured women and a round circle shape for smaller women and teens. I prefer the diamond shape, becuase it covers more. Here's her website, in case you want to check them out:
www.hagrag.bigstep.com

Jessie
(single mommy to Emma, 3 years and Angela, 2 years)


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Mother and Maiden are sooooo fabulous. I get mine made with bamboo velour on top, and wool on the bottom. She makes all sorts of different sizes and thicknesses, and they are all-in-one, which I personally love. Hope that helps!


----------

